# Glock 9mm/.357SIG conversion for .40?



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Glock-fans,
Someone mentioned to me that it may make more sense to buy a G22 than to buy a G17 because with the G22 I can get a 9mm conversion barrel and mag or a .357SIG barrel and have the option of shooting .40, 9mm or .357SIG. 

Do you all agree with this line of reasoning? Sounds like a good idea to me, but thought I would toss it out to the Glock-world here.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Yup you can shoot different calibers in a .40S&W Glock. But keep in mind that you will slightly alter the reliability since it's aftermarket parts. Therefore, most use the altered calibers at the range only.

I have a Glock model 35 with a 40-9 conversion barrel. Fun to shoot 9mm, but have experience failure to eject issues.

Glocks are great!


----------



## SV650Squid (Apr 9, 2008)

Glockamania® said:


> Yup you can shoot different calibers in a .40S&W Glock. But keep in mind that you will slightly alter the reliability since it's aftermarket parts. Therefore, most use the altered calibers at the range only.
> 
> I have a Glock model 35 with a 40-9 conversion barrel. Fun to shoot 9mm, but have experience failure to eject issues.
> 
> Glocks are great!


I've read that the FTE's are typically because the .40 and 9mm glocks use a different ejector. If you changed the ejector it might be more reliable. Of course if you only use it at the range, the occasional FTE is only a mild inconvenience (or training opportunity depending on how you look at it).


----------

